# Bob sikes bridge



## gulfcoastfisherman59 (Jul 24, 2009)

Went thursday night to bob sykes with some live shrimp trying to hook up on some reds...........Started fishing went 30 min with no action then all of a sudden my pole with my boober that has light on it startin ripping drag.... picked it up tightened the drag down and it ran and ran and ran till i had no more line............ i was very pissed then to cap it off our bait bucket which was in the water broke off from the line and is now floating somewhere in the sound with 2 and a half dozen shrimp in it.......... but what could of possible spooled my shimano sustain with 250yds of 10lb power pro?????


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh man there is not telling what kind of fish it was. If I had to guess it was either a big bull red or a large ray. Since it was shrimp under a bobber those would be my first two thoughts. I've lost a bait bucket before also...lol


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

RIP Bait Bucket!!! Sounds like someone needs to bring a lil heavier tackle with them to Bob Sikes next trip! Sorry to hear about your loss... I normally try to have atleast 20lb to 30lb braid when I fish around bridges or piers in order to have some backbone to yank em out from under the structure...

Good Luck Next Time!!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

A big drum could spool 10lb line easily, Big jack, etc. I don't think a pro would use that light of tackle from a bridge, or jetty.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Did the fish run away from the bridge or under the car bridge?? I was probablythe boogie monster.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I wanna try fishing with a boober...I'm sure my wife won't like it.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

If you never saw it, it could be anything you want it to be! Have fun with it!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FishinFool (9/15/2009)*If you never saw it, it could be anything you want it to be! Have fun with it!


I'd have to go with an 80 pound cobia!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Collar That was funny!!I am sure your wife wouldn't like it


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't be using no light with a *boober* on the bridge. That may get you arrested or at least draw a crowd.  



As for the fish, I don't know if it's a good thing or not, but I do know those types of experiences are what keep you going back. That big one, whatever he is, is out there boys, and I'm gonna get him.......


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh, do I know your pain. About 2002 I lost a brand new surfing pole on that bridge.

All day not one bite or nibble then all of a sudden the pole bows over and is snatched

out the hole and into the water!! I could have spit fire!! Again, it was probably a bull red.

:banghead:banghead


----------

